# rýt zahradu



## vantyr

Jak se rekne presne v US english "ryt zahradu", nevim jak to rict, turn over the ground, fork over the ground,  nebo kyho certa je to spravne, diky.


----------



## Jana337

Vítám ve fóru! 

Já bych řekla: To dig a/the/- garden/patch (=záhon) nebo turn the soil over.

Jana


----------



## vantyr

Dekuji, co treba "Till the soil" , je to uz obecny vyraz pro obdelavani pudy ?


----------



## Jana337

To se hodí spíše na pole než na zahradu. 

Jana


----------



## vantyr

Dekuji.               

Vantyr


----------

